# *New carpet track coming soon*: Canton/Akron, OH



## JimmyMack12 (Jun 25, 2007)

**Coming to Canton/Akron area**. *Shooting for a summer 2015 opening date. *Indoor, high-banked carpet oval, with infield road course based on Watkins Glen International Raceway. Hobby shop. Wheelchair access to drivers' stand. Food. Plans are in the works. At this point, our track size will be determined by the size of the building we can afford; we hope to be able to build a 90x45 (or even 88x44) layout.

The track is the planning stages at this point.

Some of our goals with on-road is to run the same classes as The Gate over in Brunswick. We are also planning our schedule to work around theirs, so drivers would be able to compete at both venues on the same weekend.

If you would like to add anything, or have any ideas for classes, that'd be great.  I'm more of an oval guy, but want to give northeast Ohio one of the nicest facilities for multiple-use R/C racing. Feel free to add your input


----------



## JimmyMack12 (Jun 25, 2007)

On-road classes we're looking at running:

1/12th "Blinky" stock (17.5)
1/12th "Blinky" Super Stock (13.5)
1/18th BRP
VTA
World GT/13.5 "Blinky"
1/10th Touring Stock "Blinky" 17.5 Rubber tire
1/10th Touring Super Stock "Blinky" 13.5 Rubber tire

Any other thoughts for on-road classes?


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Have you actually drawn this out? If you have a permanent banked oval within a 44' foot depth, the depth of the infield will realistically only be 24-28 feet deep. It sounds like the infield layout would be permanent? Even if you switch it up you won't have very many options and what you can come up with will not be very relevant to what on-road guys will be looking for to work on their programs. Being a jack of all trades would be complicated here. Have you considered just trying to be a master of one?


----------



## JimmyMack12 (Jun 25, 2007)

It's not going to be a "permanent" layout; we're planning on leaving the infield open (flat) so we can move barriers around.  

We haven't made any *definite* decisions just yet, as we're still looking for a location


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Hopefully you can find something large enough yet still affordable. IMO, you're gonna need a space at least 50-55' deep to accommodate a relevant infield for on-road use, then your banked oval will be pretty huge by typical carpet standards.?.


----------



## JimmyMack12 (Jun 25, 2007)

Lessen said:


> Hopefully you can find something large enough yet still affordable. IMO, you're gonna need a space at least 50-55' deep to accommodate a relevant infield for on-road use, then your banked oval will be pretty huge by typical carpet standards.?.


That's the plan 

We'd like to have the infield road course incorporate a portion of the oval as well. A 24'-wide infield plus the 8-10' of the oval is *plenty* wide, in our opinion. Our church sanctuary is 28' deep; our house is about 35' deep front-to-back.

Like I said, it's all just currently talk and planning at this point.

We really appreciate the input. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

That makes sense. My concern would be the transition from the oval (which you say will be high banked) to the infield. If it's too abrupt on-road guys may not approve, especially pan car folks.


----------



## JimmyMack12 (Jun 25, 2007)

Lessen said:


> That makes sense. My concern would be the transition from the oval (which you say will be high banked) to the infield. If it's too abrupt on-road guys may not approve, especially pan car folks.


The transitions will be at either end of a straightaway from the oval to the infield, so that transition won't be quite as bad (or bad at all) coming off of a straightaway to the infield.

We definitely want to make this place as "racer-friendly" as possible, and we're ready to listen to any concerns. 

Thanks again for the input!


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Jimmy:
There have been a couple of places that tried to blend a road course and a banked oval. The biggest issue is the transition. Banked ovals can not have a flat straight unless the are almost 250' run lines. There just isn't enough straight to flatten it out and have any kind of banking in anything less than that. The other side is on road cars are as little as 3mm off the ground. This means that they need very flat surfaces.
As far as the area set aside for the on road, plan on 10' wide lanes. When we do our layouts that is what we strive for. We will pinch it down at corner apexes and funnel in or out of corners. Short straights may be 9' but that is usually it. Sweepers are typically 11' to 12'. Josh is right in that your track will need to approach 50' across the straight away portion and for a banked oval close to 80' in the other direction(the Gate is 40' x 88').


----------



## JimmyMack12 (Jun 25, 2007)

old_dude said:


> Jimmy:
> There have been a couple of places that tried to blend a road course and a banked oval. The biggest issue is the transition. Banked ovals can not have a flat straight unless the are almost 250' run lines. There just isn't enough straight to flatten it out and have any kind of banking in anything less than that. The other side is on road cars are as little as 3mm off the ground. This means that they need very flat surfaces.
> As far as the area set aside for the on road, plan on 10' wide lanes. When we do our layouts that is what we strive for. We will pinch it down at corner apexes and funnel in or out of corners. Short straights may be 9' but that is usually it. Sweepers are typically 11' to 12'. Josh is right in that your track will need to approach 50' across the straight away portion and for a banked oval close to 80' in the other direction(the Gate is 40' x 88').


Thanks, Ron.

We'll definitely keep this in mind when we actually get ready to build the sub-floor as to which way we'll go with it.


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

Can't wait :thumbsup:


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

JimmyMack12 said:


> Thanks, Chuck.
> 
> We'll definitely keep this in mind when we actually get ready to build the sub-floor as to which way we'll go with it.


That was Ron, not Chuck.


----------



## JimmyMack12 (Jun 25, 2007)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> That was Ron, not Chuck.


*Derp*.

You're quite right...LOL...

Fixed...


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Chuck and I are both over 62 so it was an honest mistake.


----------



## jar (Mar 2, 2010)

*Okay*

So, I wonder, do you know there is one of the best run tracks Ohio and it's an on road facility in the Akron area. well, what I want to know is; do you know this and if not would you consider running there? Or do you already know, in as much, attempting to put them out of business? The reason I ask is; on road is, sort of, a small market.


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

jar said:


> So, I wonder, do you know there is one of the best run tracks Ohio and it's an on road facility in the Akron area. well, what I want to know is; do you know this and if not would you consider running there? Or do you already know, in as much, attempting to put them out of business? The reason I ask is; on road is, sort of, a small market.


where is there a carpet track in akron


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

I am almost certain that if the shoe were on my foot, I would admit in a discussion forum that I was intending on putting somebody else out of business. I'm positive that would be a fantastic marketing tactic to get people in the door....


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

jar said:


> So, I wonder, do you know there is one of the best run tracks Ohio and it's an on road facility in the Akron area.


Rudy, where is this mythical on-road facility in the Akron area? Unless you're including Brunswick as part of the Akron area?


----------



## JimmyMack12 (Jun 25, 2007)

jar said:


> So, I wonder, do you know there is one of the best run tracks Ohio and it's an on road facility in the Akron area. well, what I want to know is; do you know this and if not would you consider running there? Or do you already know, in as much, attempting to put them out of business? The reason I ask is; on road is, sort of, a small market.


I'd be curious to know, so I can go and check it out. I'm *not* an on-road guy. The guys at The Gate know that. I'm an oval guy. I'm not "attempting to put someone out of business". Our race schedule will attempt to work around other area tracks and series, so that racers have a choice of tracks to visit.

But, yes, I'd also like to know where there's a track in the Akron area. Brunswick (The Gate) is considered "Cleveland".


----------



## JimmyMack12 (Jun 25, 2007)

So, here's a tidbit of information for you on-road guys:

The facility we went and looked at today *might* be big enough for a *separate* flat on-road track and the banked oval...over 10,000 sq ft....


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

As an on-road guy... what will your place do for me that The Gate doesn't/can't? I typically won't spend the entire weekend racing so even if you did have a program that works around The Gate's schedule, I would still choose which day I race. What's the hook?


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Figure on about $7K for the subfloor and carpet for an on-road track the size of the Gate's track, plus $3K for an AMB system, plus the track boards, plus the driver's stand, plus tables/chairs/electrical for the pits.

Then, don't forget the manpower to run the whole shebang. If you aren't doing this as a full time job (good luck), you'll need about 10 dedicated people to volunteer their time each week, just to keep the doors open. Heat and electricity for a space that big isn't cheap either, especially if it has a high ceiling.

Thus, just to open the doors, you can count on spending about $20K that you most likely won't get back. plus around $1500/month for rent, utilities, etc.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

and you'll STILL be competing for business. Not that that's a bad thing, just a reality (although it may well be a bad thing in this game). Personally, I would be quite leery of competing for headcounts if I wasn't extremely confident that I could offer a better product/service straight out of the gate (no pun intended). I think if you were to talk to the brass at The Gate (Joe for instance), you'll find out it's difficult enough just making ends meet when you're the only show in town. Add in some business competition and it's a entirely different ballgame.


----------



## JimmyMack12 (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks for the input, guys. Yeah, as far as financials, we're carefully weighing everything (materials, manpower, etc.). Nothing is a done deal just yet; as I stated in my original post, we're looking at a target date of summer of 2015.



ICEMAN96 said:


> where is there a carpet track in Akron


...and I still wanna know where there's a carpet track in Akron.


----------



## JimmyMack12 (Jun 25, 2007)

jar said:


> So, I wonder, do you know there is one of the best run tracks Ohio and it's an on road facility in the Akron area. well, what I want to know is; do you know this and if not would you consider running there? Or do you already know, in as much, attempting to put them out of business? The reason I ask is; on road is, sort of, a small market.


So did anyone figure out where this "mystery track" is located? I'd like to check 'em out.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

JimmyMack12 said:


> So did anyone figure out where this "mystery track" is located? I'd like to check 'em out.


Wow, must be making a lot of progress on the track. As unique a person as Rudy is I'll put more weight in his ability to locate a road track in NE Ohio than your statement that there is going to be a new one coming soon.


----------



## JimmyMack12 (Jun 25, 2007)

If you go back to the original post, we're *planning* on a summer 2015 opening. We're taking our time with it. Need to find the right location for the right price, and we want to do this right the first time.


----------

